# Its just not fair



## wyldkat49766

for this weekend. and if you dont know what Im talking about, then you must be a guy.:rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Thunderhead

You just struck gold woman. I'm not kidding.

If you have to pee, try and do it consistantly in a spot that you think a buck is using, preferably right square in his scrape. 

Set back and get ready. 

Again, I've heard this first hand from guys I know and trust far too many times as well as from the old timers that taught me how to hunt not to take it seriously.


----------



## Joeker51

Thunderhead said:


> You just struck gold woman. I'm not kidding.
> 
> If you have to pee, try and do it consistantly in a spot that you think a buck is using, preferably right square in his scrape.
> 
> Set back and get ready.
> 
> Again, I've heard this first hand from guys I know and trust far too many times as well as from the old timers that taught me how to hunt not to take it seriously.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

<-- runs away screaming


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Would setting up over WyldKat's blind be considered baiting.:evil:


----------



## Joeker51

Bad 2Paws....bad................but I like it !:lol::lol::evil:


----------



## Neal

wyldkat49766 said:


> for this weekend. and if you dont know what Im talking about, then you must be a guy.:rant::rant::rant::rant:


Dishes piling up?


----------



## wyldkat49766

You guys are just SOOOOOOOOOOOOO wrong.. And Neal, hubby did dishes last night like he does EVERY night. I dont do dishes...


----------



## Bellyup

2PawsRiver said:


> Would setting up over WyldKat's blind be considered baiting.:evil:


Now that is funny, and I don't care who you are.


----------



## PaleRider

_I truly have no ideal what your talking about, and maybe I don't want to._


----------



## William H Bonney

2PawsRiver said:


> Would setting up over WyldKat's blind be considered baiting.:evil:


Too funny.


----------



## William H Bonney

PaleRider said:


> _I truly have no ideal what your talking about, and maybe I don't want to._


Ever see those Tink's scent bombs that come in the orange tubes or bottles?? Well,,,,,, these scent bombs don't come in an orange tube,,.... they,, well,, nevermind...


----------



## wyldkat49766

2PawsRiver said:


> Would setting up over WyldKat's blind be considered baiting.:evil:





Joeker51 said:


> Bad 2Paws....bad................but I like it !:lol::lol::evil:



Yes that was VERY bad but .......... very funny also. Told that bit to hubby and cousin and well, they laughed also. Thankfully I didnt see anything in the trees around me but one very VERY annoyed chipmunk. Seems he had found a tiny hole in the corner of my blind and thought his 'stash' was safe. Yeah til I got there, kindly pushes his stash back out the hole and sealed the hole.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thunderhead was right you know. I've seen it with my own two eyes. I also have witness. 

Last year, mine & my daughters potty spot got tore up like a bad drug raid. :yikes: My son found the damage the next morning as he was coming in from the hunt. It was 20 yards from the truck. Thickets around it were shredded, ground was dug up and it he did his thing on it.:evil: So, I thought what the heck. So, I went out by my stand. I watched a small buck tear it up. It also worked this year but, I couldn't get a clear shot. Think it was a 6 point.

Laugh if you may but, it really does work.


----------



## Joeker51

RIVER LADY said:


> Thunderhead was right you know. I've seen it with my own two eyes. I also have witness.
> 
> Last year, mine & my daughters potty spot got tore up like a bad drug raid. :yikes: My son found the damage the next morning as he was coming in from the hunt. It was 20 yards from the truck. Thickets around it were shredded, ground was dug up and it he did his thing on it.:evil: So, I thought what the heck. So, I went out by my stand. I watched a small buck tear it up. It also worked this year but, I couldn't get a clear shot. Think it was a 6 point.
> 
> Laugh if you may but, it really does work.


Hmmmmmmmmm...........then I suppose I should take the wife hunting and save some money on scent bombs.................naw, never mind..scent bombs would be cheaper. Suppose I could just wing it on my own so to speak.:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Joeker51 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm...........then I suppose I should take the wife hunting and save some money on scent bombs.................naw, never mind..scent bombs would be cheaper. *Suppose I could just wing it on my own so to speak.:lol:*


You could, if you are that brave.:yikes::lol:


----------



## WALLEYEvision

RIVER LADY said:


> ...Last year, mine & my daughters potty spot got tore up like a bad drug raid...Thickets around it were shredded, ground was dug up and it he did his thing on it.:evil: ...I watched a small buck tear it up. It also worked this year but, I couldn't get a clear shot. Think it was a 6 point.
> 
> Laugh if you may but, it really does work.


...never mind. :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## RIVER LADY

WALLEYEvision said:


> ...never mind. :evil::evil::evil:


Good choice Mr.:lol::lol:


----------



## WALLEYEvision

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ron L

I feel sorry for any buck that comes near you and ticks you off. You'd probably kill it and gut it with your bare hands. :yikes:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ron L said:


> I feel sorry for any buck that comes near you and ticks you off. You'd probably kill it and gut it with your bare hands. :yikes:


Who me?  Now what makes you say that? I'm a very kind and gentle person.


----------



## Joeker51

RIVER LADY said:


> Who me?  * Now what makes you say that? I'm a very kind and gentle person.*


Uh-huh.:16suspect


----------



## RIVER LADY

Joeker51 said:


> Uh-huh.:16suspect


 
What?? I am. Ask any one that knows me. I'm a sweetheart.


----------



## Joeker51

Yesssssssss mamam.( I was taught to always address a lady like that.......especially when she knows how use a weapon with acute skill):16suspect


----------



## RIVER LADY

Joeker51 said:


> Yesssssssss mamam.( I was taught to always address a lady like that.......especially when she knows how use a weapon with acute skill):16suspect


:cheeky-sm...I am....Hmmph.:lol::lol:


----------



## Joeker51

Now ... now..........there was a compliment there. Ya just didn't see it. Pull up the scope and take another look.:16suspect Ask Walleyevisoin.........I'm always polite to young ladies.:16suspect:evil:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Joeker51 said:


> Now ... now..........there was a compliment there. Ya just didn't see it. Pull up the sope and take another look.:16suspect *Ask Walleyevisoin.........I'm always polite to young ladies.:16suspect:evil:*




Now that, is a compliment. Cause I'm no young lady. :lol:


----------



## Joeker51

Yur younger than me........then yur a young Lady...........ERnurse is a youngstirrrr cause she's got us both beat.:lol: Yup she's been known to stirrr the pot from time to time.:evil::lol:


Just an after thought............knowing she's heavy into deer hunting, you think she uses .................never mind...I'm just gonna get into more trouble.:evil:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Joeker51 said:


> Yur younger than me........then yur a young Lady...........ERnurse is a youngstirrrr cause she's got us both beat.:lol: Yup she's been known to stirrr the pot from time to time.:evil::lol:


 
That girl ain't nothing but trouble.:lol::lol:


----------



## Joeker51

Hmmmm.......just wondering how many ladies use the Wyldkat technique.:idea: Might be an opportunity to make a few bucks here. Whaddya think.:16suspect


----------



## bluesun7602

one side of the fencerow is hunted by an MSP trooper, and the other side of the fencerow is hunted by boyfriend's brother, so either way someone gets a view! so i hold it. :lol:


----------



## susie2005777

I can hold it til my bladder spasms, but something has got to give at that point. After marking my territory a few times~~if someone really wanted to see that~~there is something wrong with them...LOL...Luckily, I am hunting with people that give me a bit of privacy in the event I can no longer hold it.......Hold the coffee!!


----------



## RIVER LADY

susie2005777 said:


> I can hold it til my bladder spasms, but something has got to give at that point. After marking my territory a few times~~if someone really wanted to see that~~there is something wrong with them...LOL...Luckily, I am hunting with people that give me a bit of privacy in the event I can no longer hold it.......Hold the coffee!!


Hey Susie, you fish with me long enough....you won't care about privacy.:lol:

Ask Tom & Ron........when you gotta go you gotta go.:lol:


----------



## susie2005777

RIVER LADY said:


> Hey Susie, you fish with me long enough....you won't care about privacy.:lol:
> 
> Ask Tom & Ron........when you gotta go you gotta go.:lol:


I understand...when ya gotta go...ya gotta go~~but, I am a bit on the shy side ...in fact, I made a comment about how much they really have to expose as compared to us women...:lol::lol:....thinking my backside makes a better (bigger, that is) target than anything the guys are whippin out...:lol::evilsmile


----------



## Joeker51

RIVER LADY said:


> Hey Susie, *you fish with me long enough....you won't care about privacy*.:lol:
> 
> Ask Tom & Ron........when you gotta go you gotta go.:lol:


oh.............. a loose woman, eh.:yikes::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Joeker51 said:


> oh.............. a loose woman, eh.:yikes::lol:



No, just not too shy.

Really, I mean, it's just a rear end.

Besides, if you wait until just before dark, it is usually mistaken for a full moon anyway.:lol:


----------



## susie2005777

RIVER LADY said:


> No, just not too shy.
> 
> Really, I mean, it's just a rear end.
> 
> Besides, if you wait until just before dark, it is usually mistaken for a full moon anyway.:lol:


You have a good point there, River Lady!! :lol:..but it does me no good at 9:30 in the morning, when the couple cups of coffee start telling me I shouldn't have had them...yikes :lol: I am not gonna let this stop me from hunting or fishing :evilsmile...bring it on!!


----------



## RIVER LADY

susie2005777 said:


> You have a good point there, River Lady!! :lol:..but it does me no good at 9:30 in the morning, when the couple cups of coffee start telling me I shouldn't have had them...yikes :lol: I am not gonna let this stop me from hunting or fishing :evilsmile...bring it on!!


Just drop'em and go. If someone might see you and it's there first time seeing a womans rear end....well....you just made their day.:lol: 
Who cares, really.


----------



## Gina Fox

Joeker51 said:


> Hmmmm.......just wondering how many ladies use the Wyldkat technique.:idea: Might be an opportunity to make a few bucks here. Whaddya think.:16suspect


 
Like what kind of opportunity? You want us to send you the stuff and you package it ????? LOL 

'scuze me ma'am can you pee in this can.... I wonder how many guys are going to be 'collecting' from their wives or gf's a week or two before the hunt...:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Gina Fox said:


> Like what kind of opportunity? You want us to send you the stuff and you package it ????? LOL
> 
> 'scuze me ma'am can you pee in this can.... *I wonder how many guys are going to be 'collecting' from their wives or gf's a week or two before the hunt...:lol:*




Probably the same amount that did it last year when this subject came up.:lol: 

Heck, I could have made a few hundred last year.:lol::lol:


----------

